# Free Guy: Ryan Reynolds im ersten Trailer des 'GTA-Films'



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Free Guy: Ryan Reynolds im ersten Trailer des 'GTA-Films'* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Free Guy: Ryan Reynolds im ersten Trailer des 'GTA-Films'*


----------



## phila_delphia (10. Dezember 2019)

Als plötzlich dieses Health-Pack "spawned".

Ich hätte damals (i.e. 1986) nicht gedacht, dass Videospiele derart in der Mitte der Gesellschaft ankommen.

Soll ich da jetzt sagen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch?

Grüße

phila


----------



## Lexx (10. Dezember 2019)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Ich hätte damals (i.e. 1986) nicht gedacht, dass Videospiele derart in der Mitte der Gesellschaft ankommen.


Sind sie doch schon Jahrzehnte.
Mittlerweile sind sie ein Massenphänomen.


----------



## Homerclon (10. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt noch die 4. Mauer durchbrechen, und wir haben ein zweites Deadpool.
Nicht nur wegen Ryan Reynolds, erinnert mich einiges in dem Trailer an die Deadpool-Filme.


@phila_delphia: u.a. PIXELS nicht mitbekommen?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kiL6pLaFucs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2019)

Kommt mir vor wie eine Mischung aus Deadpool und Ready Player One.


----------



## kero81 (10. Dezember 2019)

Auf den bin ich auch mal gespannt. So ganz kann ich mir noch nicht vorstellen ob der gut wird oder nicht.


----------

